# - suche beamer -



## smista (11. Juni 2007)

hi@all,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten beamer. auf einen bin ich schon gestoßen: benq mp770.
was haltet ihr von dem?

danke. 

smista


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe Du bekommst noch ne Kritik genau zu dem Gerät. Davon ist das Netz doch voll.

Ansonsten heisst es bei Beamern, aufstellen und anschauen ( 14Tage Rückgabe ohne Begründung ).

mfg chmee


----------

